# Farbprobleme mit CMYK Farbraum in Illustrator



## ecs (5. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Ich benötige bitte eure Hilfe.
Ich erstelle eine Grafik (Logo oder ein einfaches Quadrat nur) in Illustrator 10 im CMYK Farbraum mit der Farbe schwarz (c:75, m: 68, y: 67, k: 90 ... also perfekter 300% farbauftrag). Ich speichere es als EPS Datei in jeweils allen Varianten, die die Speicheroptionen hergeben ab.

Wenn ich nun diese Datei im Photoshop öffne, den CMYK Farbraum beim Öffnen angebe, anschließend mit der Pipette über das Schwarz fahre habe ich ein sehr dunkles Grau aber leider kein Schwarz mehr.

Geht man im Illustrator vor dem EPS-Speichern auf den RGB Farbraum, dann stimmen die Farben nachher im CMYK Farbraum des Photoshops wieder.

Ist das die richtige Vorgehensweise?
Zum Erstellen von Logos ist das sehr wichtig für mich.
Bitte um Hilfe!

CU, Gerald


----------



## sometimes-pink (12. August 2004)

Nicht, dass ich selber so viel Ahnung habe... kannst du dir nicht das schwarz aus der Farb-Bibliothek suchen? bzw. dann den Pantone-Wert eingeben (Hexal-Code)..... und das gleiche dann in Photoshop? 

Lieben Gruß
Julia
P.S. Was ist ein EPS-Format?


----------

